# General > Gardening >  Those huge bags that sand and gravel are delivered in...

## dortmunder

...does anyone take them back?  I've one here, seems a shame to chuck it.

----------


## davem

Don't think so - there'd be issues with the straps fraying - only way they'd be sure they're safe is a new one each time :-(

----------


## dortmunder

Thanks, Dave.

----------


## orkneycadian

> Don't think so - there'd be issues with the straps fraying - only way they'd be sure they're safe is a new one each time :-(


Yup.  The powers that be have dictated that these bags must start to rot away within days.  In a short period of time, you cannot lift them as they just go in bruck.  So you have no choice to chuck them, and re-using is an impossibility.

And we have folk on here that say that reusing in the "golden age" was just a fallacy.....

----------


## B0wer

We re-use ours. mainly as carpets and curtains for the kids den.....
They get holes in really quickly!

----------

